# - KoXX händler in Deutschland -



## EiSY (2. August 2005)

Hi kennt ihr vllt ein Paar shops wo man Koxx sachen kreigt ?
ich kenn nur www.trialmarkt.de aber die braucen
2 Wochen bis meine felge da is das is zu lange
ich brauch halt sofort ne Neue mFG euer EiSy
danke im vorraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. August 2005)

http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/

Joachim Will 

der hat auch immer Felgen etc am start

MfG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (2. August 2005)

da geht niemand ans tele!


----------



## rusty84 (2. August 2005)

der ist glaub ich im trainingslager... 
dann mußt dich gedulden..oder unter biketrial-germany.de

Frank Krumbiegel wäre das dann


----------



## Jogi Trialer (2. August 2005)

Hi,
Beim Trialmarkt geht es eigentlich immer recht schnell ich habe mir mal einen neuen Lenker bestellt der wahr inerhalb drei Tagen da. Und auch die anderen Sachen gehen immer recht schnell ( 2 bis 3 Tage).


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. August 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi kennt ihr vllt ein Paar shops wo man Koxx sachen kreigt ?
> ich kenn nur www.trialmarkt.de aber die braucen
> 2 Wochen bis meine felge da is das is zu lange
> ich brauch halt sofort ne Neue mFG euer EiSy
> danke im vorraus für eure Antworten!




Kaufe dir einfach die VIZ Felgen, sind genau die gleichen nur mit Ösen und die Farben sind cooler. Der Will ist ohne hin kein Koxx Händler mehr genau wie der Frank Krumbiegel.


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

Kuck mal in meine gallery das soll ganz genauso aussehen ....!


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

2tes Problem ich hab sohn schönes Felgenband wo solche dinger nach innen rausschaun das würde dann nichtmehr gehn odeR?


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. August 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> 2tes Problem ich hab sohn schönes Felgenband wo solche dinger nach innen rausschaun das würde dann nichtmehr gehn odeR?




Ich denke mal schon...







Die Felgen hat der Jan von www.trialmarkt.de auf Lager


----------



## Hiro (3. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufe dir einfach die VIZ Felgen, sind genau die gleichen nur mit Ösen und die Farben sind cooler. Der Will ist ohne hin kein Koxx Händler mehr genau wie der Frank Krumbiegel.




Hallo Sebi-online88,

da ist ein kleiner Irrtum in dem Satz. Der Frank Krumbiegel von www.biketrial-germany.de ist weiterhin KOXX-Händler.  
Er ist dazu noch Händler von Monty und Importeur von BT.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

und Bikes in Motion (J.Will) ist ebenfalls noch Koxx Händler... laut eigenen Aussagen...hab ihn mal auf die Gerüchte angesprochen...

MfG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. August 2005)

viel wind um nix.
beim triamarkt sind die try-all felgen in allen Farben wieder auf Lager.....
vllt. sind die beiden ja noch Händler, aber offzieller importeur ist trialmarkt.

so jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder andere Sorgen machen.

Max


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. August 2005)

Also ich kann nur sagen was ich aus sehr sicheren Quellen gehört habe... Ach und hier stehen die guten Jungs auch nicht mehr drin.

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=world&cty=DE


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

So ne ******* bei Trialmarkt hab ich gestern angerufen er sagte sein Kollege kommt erst am ende der Woche aus Frankreich wieder....! und er hätte keine Da er würde den Boten erst wieder losschicken wenn es wieder genug währe!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann nur sagen was ich aus sehr sicheren Quellen gehört habe... Ach und hier stehen die guten Jungs auch nicht mehr drin.
> 
> http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=world&cty=DE



dann ist Kenny auch nicht mehr im Koxx Team?!?!?!


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist Kenny auch nicht mehr im Koxx Team?!?!?!



Genau


----------



## sensiminded (3. August 2005)

übrigens glückwunsch zum neuen bike eisy   

wat macht jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

Naja Trialmarkt.de braucht 2 Wochen bikes in Motion geht niemand ran und ich habs schon oefters probiert was mach ich nun ;( ?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau



ahja... wieso weshalb warum... kein plan was?!?


----------



## rusty84 (3. August 2005)

dieses dumme hin und her ist doch wurst ob er lieferant ist oder ni...

probier es bitte einfach ma lbei biketrial-germany.de..
Frank Krumbiegel heißt der gute Mann..evtl klappt es da!


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

Geht auch niemand ran!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

rusty84 schrieb:
			
		

> Frank Krumbiegel heißt der gute Mann..



gut ?!!?  lol


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

Jo also hab jetz bei Trialmarkt.de angerufen ...
er baut sie mir aus nem komplettbike raus  ^^ muhar Freitag isse da...
+froi+


----------



## sensiminded (3. August 2005)

also beim jan kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Monty98 (3. August 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> also beim jan kann man nicht meckern



echt ohne schei* der typ...boah! echt ich bestell mir ein Laufrad. 120 inkl. Felgenband + achsenkürzen + anflexen...so geil und er hätt mir sogar gratis (!) schwarze speichen zum einspeichen besorgt...würde aber 2 wochen dauern   

der jan hats einfach drauf


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

Also wenn ich Jetz mal so Feststellen darf....
www.bikes-in-motion.de 
> Nach 3 maligen Anrufen immernoch keiner Ans tele gegangen
www.biketrial-germany.de
> geht niemand ans Handy
www.Trialmarkt.de
>Baut für mich extra die felge aus nem Komplettbike
das ich nich 2 Wochen warten muss und war 
furchtbar hilfreich & kompetennt!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> www.Trialmarkt.de
> >Baut für mich extra die felge aus nem Komplettbike
> das ich nich 2 Wochen warten muss und war
> furchtbar hilfreich & kompetennt!



könnte evtl daran liegen das Jan auch noch selber fährt und weiß wie es ist wenn man nicht fahren kann..und zum anderen ist er ja auch erst 26 oder 27

MfG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. August 2005)

bikes in motion ist wie schon gesagt im trainingslager..


----------



## ChrisKing (3. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> könnte evtl daran liegen das Jan auch noch selber fährt und weiß wie es ist wenn man nicht fahren kann..und zum anderen ist er ja auch erst 26 oder 27
> 
> MfG
> Marco



Alter spielt glaub ich keine Rolle..

So ein Service wie ihn der Jan bietet, is glaub ich einzigartig in D, was bike parts etc. betrifft. Wo gibts sowas schon, dass man Rechnungen erst nen Monat später zahlen kann, n haufen Extrawünsche ohne weiteres angenommen werden. Kleine Reparaturen, wie anflexen, Lager einbauen etc. macht er einem gratis.. und er macht einem immer n guten Preis, wenn man nachfrägt.
Ich denk es hat auch viel mit seiner Art zu tun.. die meisten hier werden ihn wohl von den Wettkämpfen her persönlich kennen.. er is halt n ruhiger Typ der glaub ich schlecht nein sagen kann  Und der Kundenkreis is vergleichsweise klein und relativ überschaubar. Da kann er sich so einen Service erlauben.


----------



## EiSY (3. August 2005)

tYA das is halt service ...
Bin leider noch nie Wettkampf gefahren ^^ und bin aus Thüringe > Jena ...
und daher denk ich mal werd ich ihn nich sehen weil er sicherlich nord mit fährt oder?


----------



## sensiminded (5. August 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> tYA das is halt service ...
> Bin leider noch nie Wettkampf gefahren ^^ und bin aus Thüringe > Jena ...
> und daher denk ich mal werd ich ihn nich sehen weil er sicherlich nord mit fährt oder?



glaub du täuschst dich etwas, er ist nicht im norden!
königsbach-stein liegt im süd-westen nähe ölbron(kennt eigentlich auch kaum einer), also von karlsruhe aus warns so 35-40km glaube bissel östliche richtung! !
nichts desto trotz ists von hier schon recht weit, um ins fahrradgeschäft zu gehen!


----------

